# Killer Starfish



## TheReefAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

My knob star just recently endulged in my smallest of my condy anenomes..I couldn't find my purple anenome, so I picked up my starfish and he was drooling purple anenome


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Yep - they are aggressive & predatory. Looks like he had a nice snack. Sorry for your anemones' losses.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

here is a note for the future

CC STARFISH EAT CORALS

not being rude but i see this all the time,almost all or possibly all starfish with spikes or knobs on thier top are coral eaters/predators


----------



## TheReefAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

yeh I figured him to go for the mushroom coral, which by the way he smothered...but not the anenomes..oh well..this is the same breed starfish that wiped out most of the barrier reef.:chair:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I could say something really nasty here, but I won't. I will ask, however, why you thought to put that starfish in the tank when you figured it would eat your 'shrooms.


----------



## TheReefAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

The lfs said the shrooms would be fine..I would just have to keep an eye on the starfish. Not possible..Its too crafty so im going to trade in my other mushroom coral for something else..maybe a purple lobster. What do you think?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

The Crown-or-Thorns is the starfish that has been decimating the reefs.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Now i'm confused. Is this a reef you have or just predatory animals and rock?


----------



## TheReefAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

The African star did much damage based on mariners dumping them not knowing the consequence.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

from what I know I just have a standard orange sea star, but I have found it on, under, or around my corals a lot. Should i be worried?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## TheReefAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

the orange sea star is reef safe.


----------

